# what vitamins/supplements?



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

can someone please recommend what vitamins/supplements to give to my 4" rbp. what brand or where to purchase. sorry if this has been posted before, as I'm sure it has.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've never fed my guys vitamin supplements - a diverse diet (fish fillet, smelt, shrimp, mussels, krill, squid, earth worms, blood worms, mosquito larvae, pellets) and pristine water is enough to give them all the stuff they need.

You could try to get your fish to eat pellet food (carnivore wafers, algae pellets, spirulina tablets) - they usually contain lots of vitamins and necessary nutrients.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Before i feed my p's chunks of fish i presoak with Kent Zoe (freshwater vitamin and mineral supplement that is a heavy spirulina formula)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Before i feed my p's chunks of fish i presoak with Kent Zoe (freshwater vitamin and mineral supplement that is a heavy spirulina formula)
> [snapback]855979[/snapback]​


I use this product as well, and my fish are healthy and colorfull.

I just add a few drops along with a drop or 2 of garlic juice and let it soak in the fridge for an hour or so.


----------

